# Taz



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP Taz sadly missed but lives on in Mollie her 6year old pup
Taz was the most laid back dog you could ever wish to meet,never growled at any other dogs but was protective of my other half,daughter and me,
Taz used to charge around like a mad thing always too busy to stop,loved the beach and would sniff the air when we got close.
Taz walked most of the coastpath and walked up Snowdon last year
this year she was diagnosed with an enlarged heart and in June had a massive stroke and sadly passed the next day,


----------



## ChuckC (Nov 16, 2012)

She was clearly a lovely companion. Call me crazy if you like, but I believe dog like Taz never fully leaves you (how could they?) but merely changes to a different form of existence. Whether in time of great distress or in that half-awake moment between sleep and wakefulness, don't be surprised if still feel her ocasionally


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Jonb you have had a bad year. 

Once more I see a parallel with Scrabble. He too was gentle and loving unless and until he felt the need to protect one of his family.

We were privileged that they came into our life's.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

Taz the doting mum
























Taz on Dartmoor


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh no you have had a bad Year. My heart goes out to you.
The pictures of her are lovely.
Hope the memories of her will help you through.

R.I.P Taz and have fun with your sister Sophie at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

taz on the beach 
and enjoying her favourite pastime


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

My deepest condolences to you. I can tell from the photos that Taz was greatly loved and very well looked after. I particularly like the photo of her on Dartmoor.

With love like that - you will surely meet again in due course. Do not doubt it for a moment!


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

happy 14th birthday Taz.........
camping this year isn`t as good without you..


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

sending big hugs to you and your family.
Run free at the bridge Taz.x


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

My other dogs are always with me

Snowy, lassie, lassie2, sadie

Blessings to Taz...she lives on in your heart


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

A belated happy 14th to Taz.

Guarding the best camping pitch at the bridge.....and waiting...


----------

